# Game Thread - April 15, 2005: Sixers @ Pacers 8:00 PM (EST)



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*April 15, 2005 - 8:00PM (EST)*

*Philadelphia 76ers (40-38) VS Indiana Pacers (43-35)*

*@Conseco Fieldhouse, Indianapolis, Indiana*

*Projected Starting Lineups:*






*Season Series:* Sixers lead series 3-0.​


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Don't forget to post your score predictions and the assist leader of the night for a chance to win 100,000 uCash points!!*

Sixers win 105-99.

Iverson leads the night with assists.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

>


That picture is going to haunt my dreams. He looks like a damn serial killer


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> That picture is going to haunt my dreams. He looks like a damn serial killer


Hahaha, take another look at Dale Davis' picture too.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't forget to place your bets on the Sixers at the vBookie. Just click here to make your wager!


----------



## Vladman27 (Mar 20, 2005)

Indiana wins 98-92, Iverson with most assists


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Pacers 95 Sixers 93
Assists: Kidd


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 94
Sixers- 87

Iverson with the most assists.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

why did u put damon jones at point


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

Sixers 100 Pacers 83

ai lead night in assists


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

mellow-dramatik said:


> why did u put damon jones at point


:laugh:

I fixed it for him, the link went to Anthony Johnson's page but Kunlun forgot to change the image source.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> why did u put damon jones at point


Sorry, my fault. I was being lazy and just copied and pasted from the old game thread and messed up on the Anthony Johnson picture. Thanks PhillyPhanatic for changing it for me.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pacers 99
6ers 92

Kidd will lead in Assist.


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Sixers win, 104-97, AI gets most assists.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think the surging 76ers (let's call the second Boston Celtics game a fluke) will easily dispose of the Indiana Pacers. If the Philadelphia 76ers can beat the Miami Heat *with Shaquille O'Neal*, then I'll take my chances on them.

Philadelphia 76ers: 97
Indiana Pacers: 90

Jason Kidd with the assist lead, most of them going to Vince Carter who will prove something tonight against his former team, in my opinion.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Premier said:


> I think the surging 76ers (let's call the second Boston Celtics game a fluke) will easily dispose of the Indiana Pacers. If the Philadelphia 76ers can beat the Miami Heat *with Shaquille O'Neal*, then I'll take my chances on them.
> 
> Philadelphia 76ers: 97
> Indiana Pacers: 90
> ...


The Indiana Pacers beat the Heat *with Shaquille O'neal*....twice.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> The Indiana Pacers beat the Heat *with Shaquille O'neal*....twice.


 Ouch...

But really, you can't compare teams like that. 

You can't say Sixers beat Heat so therefore they will never lose again. Different teams have different playing styles...different game plans...each game is a new game. Everyone has their nights...

We just need this game tonight. AI bring yo game out.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Pacers up 10 - 4, 8:43 left in the 1st.

Reggie Miller actually just missed a free throw.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Someone needs to stop Stephen Jackson, he's 5-5 from the floor for 12 points. Webber scores cutting the score down to 15-11 Pacers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Stephen Jackson scores again, this time in the low box. 17-11 Pacers.

Andre Iguodala answers with a three 17-14 Pacers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Both Willie and Iverson are on the floor at the same time out there. Pacers are leading 24-21. Jackson 15 of the Pacers points.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

What in the hell was Anthony Johnson thinking of trying to slam that one? That's crazy.

Dale Davis goaltends an Iverson shot, 36-31 Pacers lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver jacks up a corner three, Webber gets the rebound and slams it home. 36-33 Pacers.

Reggie Miller has missed two free throws in this game already, I'm surprised.. I don't think I've ever seen him miss that many free throws in a game.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers capture the lead 37-36, with back to back baskets from Webber and Iverson respectively. 4:15 left in the second.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iguodala in the open court finds Webber on the elbow and Webber nails the open jumper giving the Sixers a 39-36 lead!

How's that for Webber playing on the second night of a back to back? 8 points on 4-7 shooting, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, a steal and a block.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Andre Iguodala goes to the line and hits both free throws. 41-36 Sixers.

Reggie Miller puts up a shot that misses, Dale Davis tips in the miss. 41-38 Sixers.

Webber posts up Dale Davis in the high post turns pumps, draws the foul and he's headed to the line. Dale Davis picks up his second foul.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I expected them to come in a lot flatter than they are right now, it's pretty amazing especially considering last night was an OT game Vs the Heat where the team only went 8 deep.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber hits the first, and then hits the second. 43-38 Sixers.

Anthony Johnson drives in the lane and is fouled by Allen Iverson, he's headed to the line. There's 2:13 left in the first half.

Johnson hits the first, and nails the second one. 43-40 Sixers lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Marc Jackson checks in as Webber picks up his third foul, this one on Dale Davis.

Dalembert is called for defensive three seconds. Croshere steps up to the line and nails the technical free throw. 43-41 Sixers lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

And Dalembert picks up a personal foul by going over the back on Croshere, Croshere hits both free throws. Three straight points from the line? :no:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sammy Sammy Sammy! You're 6'11 on the wing defending Reggie Miller, he always pump fakes on his threes against taller players, and instead of staying on his feet Dalembert jumps and fouls Reggie.

For a self proclaimed fast learner he makes a lot of dumb mistakes repeatedly. That's Five straight points from the line for Indiana.

Rodney Rogers feeds the ball to Marc Jackson in the post, who has his shot sent back in his face out of bounds, Pacers ball.

Iguodala can't catch up with Reggie, as Miller nails a three 47-43 Pacers.

The Pacers have a foul to give, Iverson drives to his right comes back to his left losing James Jones he rises and nails the three before the buzzer! 47-46 Pacers lead at the half.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

The game is still close and by lookin at the stats, it looks like Iverson and Webber are having a good game.

The game is close and we can definately pull this one off.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Just came back from getting something to eat, and this is easily Webber's best game since coming back from the shoulder injury. It helps a lot that he's going against Austin Croshere.

When I first came back he found Iguodala who finished with a slam, the Sixers lead 57-49.

Anthony Johnson nails a jumper cutting the lead to 6, at 57-51.

Stephen Jackson picks up his third foul, the Sixers are doing a much much better job of drawing fouls and getting to the line compared to the first half. The Pacers have four third quarter team fouls.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Looking good on ESPN's scoreboard.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dalembert grabs a rebound off a Anthony Johnson miss, Dale Davis throws an elbow and they go at it! It's not an actual fight sorta looks like chicken fighting as Sammy keeps running away, Dale was ready to land a bomb. Both players have been ejected.

This hurts Indiana a lot more than it hurts us, as hard as that is to believe.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Haha.. Marc Jackson just asked for security assistance for a rowdy fan, I'm not sure if the fan really caused a threat, but it came off pretty funny.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Dalembert grabs a rebound off a Anthony Johnson miss, Dale Davis throws an elbow and they go at it! It's not an actual fight sorta looks like chicken fighting as Sammy keeps running away, Dale was ready to land a bomb. Both players have been ejected.
> 
> This hurts Indiana a lot more than it hurts us, as hard as that is to believe.



:banana:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Austin Croshere is 0-11 from the field, eventually a Pacers fan yelling at their TV set or inside the arena will convince him to take it to the basket.

Mismatch on the wing as Anthony Johnson is defended by Marc Jackson, instead of driving on him, Johnson stops and pops from three and it's a brick.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Marc Jackson is called for the blocking foul, and I'm sure I've seen plenty of times this season where players aren't called for blocking and were moving more than Jackson was. It's hard to get a feel for how it's called since there's no consistency.

Scot Pollard is brought out of cold storage.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber finds Jackson in the paint, Big Jack goes up and is fouled. He hits both free throws the Sixers lead 61-55.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Johnson drives into the paint stops and turns while Iverson flops and nails a sloppy hook shot.

Webber goes for a half hearted hook of his own in the paint. The Pacers go right back down the court and Anthony Johnson nails a three pointer. Johnson has scored the last 11 Pacer points.

61-60 Sixers.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the play by play, PP. You're much quicker than ESPN is!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dribble handoff between Jackson and Iverson, Iverson finds Rodney Rogers open at the top of the arc and he nails the three! 64-60 the Sixers lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

New Jersey beat the Raptors so the Sixers have to win to keep space between the two teams.

Pollards scores with a lay-in off the glass cutting the Sixers lead to 64-62.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson goes to the line and hits both free throws.

Defensive three seconds on Rodney Rogers, Stephen Jackson hits the free throw his first point of the second half. 66-63.

Fred Jones is found wide open in the corner for a three and he drains it. 66-66.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Don't ask me why, but Marc Jackson gets the ball in the lowpost and in a forest of defenders he still tries to take the ball up and is rejected. Pass out jack, or take it up hard for a change.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This seems familiar.. another open three this time James Jones. 69-66 Pacers take the lead.

And that's the end of the third quarter, Pacers 69-66.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

.......

Time for AI to come on strong.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber picks up his fifth foul of the game on a reach in on Fred Jones. 

Iverson has the ball in the open court goes for a layup and misses

Eddie Gill has the ball for the Pacers goes up, but is stripped by Korver.

Allen Iverson is fouled and goes to the line. He hits the first, and the second.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

69-68 Pacers.

Iverson picks up his third foul, as he falls for a pump fake by Gill and draws contact. Both Iguodala and Reggie Miller are both back on the court, and Miller hits a shot falling away on one foot in Iguodala's face. 71-68 Pacers.

Iverson blazes down the court, and hits a layup. 71-70.

Reggie Miller for three. 74-70.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber, what were you thinking there? He held the ball for about eight seconds and then jacked up a terrible shot over Jeff Foster.

Fred Jones misses a tough shot.

Iverson gets the ball in the open court, goes into hyperdrive and lays it in on the Pacers front court with no shotblocking presence. 74-72 Pacers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Reggie Miller is showing how insane his conditioning is, Iggy who's fast can't keep up with him running off of screens. 

Iverson stares down Eddie Gill, and drains a mid-ranged jumper in the corner in Gill's face. 74-74. That was Iverson 35th point of the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Reggie Miller penetrates and dishes to Anthony Johnson.. oh wait.. what's this wide open three pointer good. 77-74 Pacers.

Webber with five fouls goes in close and scores, 77-76.

Chris Webber comes from behind and blocks Austin Croshere's shot, with all that money he's making you'd think Croshere could buy a basket but he's 0-12 on the night!

Iverson charges into the lane and hits both free throws. 78-77 Sixers lead.

Anthony Johnson takes the ball in on Iverson, and misses. Johnson complains to the refs, gets a technical, and Rick Carlisle gets a tech of his own. Korver hits one of two from the stripe.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rodney Rogers gets the ball, and goes up and is fouled. He hits one of two from the stripe. 80-77 Sixers.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Is Webber high on painkillers? He's laughing and clapping when he got his 5th foul, and he's playing pass and catch with a fan in the crowd.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Is Webber high on painkillers? He's laughing and clapping when he got his 5th foul, and he's playing pass and catch with a fan in the crowd.


hahaha


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Is Webber high on painkillers? He's laughing and clapping when he got his 5th foul, and he's playing pass and catch with a fan in the crowd.


If being high on painkillers makes him play this well, I hope he's high on them more often.

Wow, Reggie gets an inch of daylight on Iguodala and he gets that three off which rattles in the rim and comes right back out.

Anthony Johnson is doing whatever he wants Vs Iverson, especially when it comes to taking it down into the post. Webber is called for goaltending.

Good thing Iverson can get by Johnson whenver he wants as he lays the ball in.. 82-79 Sixers!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson draws a charge on Johnson, but the Sixers can't convert on their opportunity as Webber misses his flat footed hook, and the ball goes out of bounds off of Rogers.

Kyle Korver just stood and watched James Jones nail a three in the corner tying the game up at 82.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Anthony Johnson with an obvious travel, while trying to post up Iverson again. Sixers call time-out, the game still tied at 82-82.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> If being high on painkillers makes him play this well, I hope he's high on them more often.
> 
> Wow, Reggie gets an inch of daylight on Iguodala and he gets that three off which rattles in the rim and comes right back out.
> 
> ...


This is considered good for Webber now?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver is given a clean look from Webber, he jacks up a three.. but it misses. Rodney Rogers with the rebound, and out of bounds on the Pacers, Sixers ball.

Iverson has the ball pulls up shoots a jumper from the corner and misses.

With Iguodala right on him, Reggie jacksup a high arching shot but it rims out.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's brick city as Korver misses another shot.

Reggie Miller has the ball, and throws a lackadasical pass that Iverson steals, and he finishes with a layup on the other end. 84-82 Sixers take the lead!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Pacers move the ball around, and James Jones finds Jeff Foster who lays the ball in off the glass tying the game up at 84.

Webber falling away goes for another hook and misses. I don't like the prospects of Webber going from the basket, and someone needs to tell him he has the worst hook shot this side of Mutombo.

Anthony Johnson gets to the line and hits both.

Iverson and Webber hook up with the pick and roll, and Webber hits that very same hook shot (boy does he ever love it) and puts the Sixers up 86-86 and he's going to the line. And he hits it.

87-86 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Reggie Miller has been *this* close to draining his last few three pointers, the last of which happened around the 31 second mark. And Allen Answers with a shot on Anthony Johnson, with 8.8 seconds left in the game. The Sixers lead 89-86.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Reggie Miller with another clean look from the top of the arc and he misses! Korver with the rebound he holds it and is fouled by the Pacers, 3.2 seconds remain.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver hits the first misses the second. Sixers lead 90-86.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Reggie shoots another three as time expires and draws all iron. The game is over the Sixers win 90-86 Sixers.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Woooo Hooooo!!!!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This is the first time in our little win streak that we've beaten a team that's not in a slump. Great win, and it gives us a cushion on the cavs and Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers magic number: *2*.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

i prefer webber taking that hook shot than that jumper.......i hope we can get 6th coz 7th is just as bad as 8th but we have a better chance against detroit


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Haha, yeah what another great win for the Sixers. Nice win. Sixers played amazing and we need to take that 1 spot from the Celtics! This was an amazing win, Webber played well and Iverson was just leadin the way. He needs to bring this game from now till the NBA Finals.

Next game is against the hot NJ Nets. We need to cool them off and tally up another win.

Sixers have been playin great basketball. Although it's just a 4 point win, I'll accept it, but we need to start hammerin teams.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

If we beat New Jersey (which is no easy feat considering how hot they are at the moment), we can easily move up since our last two games are against Atlanta and Milwaukee. Very winnable.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Big win. Congrats.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Good win guys! With the Cavaliers losing tonight we are now a game ahead of them for seventh! I'm also glad to see Iverson and Webber have good games on the same night with us winning.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

i didn´t see the game because i saw them playing against the heat and they are in great moment of the season the sixers, lets hope they will not brake with those greats wins and great loses.
and one big factor can be webber playing a little more sixers can thing a little more heigher.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> INDIANAPOLIS -- The odds should have been stacked against the 76ers.
> 
> Instead, for perhaps the first time this season, they built on their success.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Postgame Report*



> *76ers Head Coach Jim O'Brien*
> On tonight’s game
> “I’m very proud of our group tonight. We came up with big plays down the stretch. Chris and Allen had great leadership. We played good defense. We always say in the fourth quarter that this is winning time. Tonight a lot of that had to do with number three taking over the game.
> 
> ...


Link


----------

